# Pixmania.ie for purchases of the likes of tv's and computer games consoles?



## johnno09 (20 Dec 2009)

Has anyone used pixmania for purchases of the likes of tv's and computer games consoles? 

They seem fairly reasonably priced or is there better out there?


----------



## j26 (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

I've used them in the past for a dslr camera, and for computer parts.  I've had no problems with them - delivery is prompt, and prices are reasonable.  Just one bit of advice is check your basket before ordering - they have a tendency to add in insurances when you select items.


----------



## vanman (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

yeah cant fault them. only got 22inch tv and camcorder last week. but would agree with j26 about ckecking your basket when checking out.


----------



## Towger (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

The Ryanair of internet shopping


----------



## agencydude (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

Hi, 
I got a DSLR camera from them recently. Only problem I had was that they sent me the user manual in French instead of English.

I sent emails to their customer services about this issue and they never replied.


----------



## mystry4all (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

Hey....

I ahve used pixmania.nl to buy a pram for the baby....No problem faced.


----------



## carpedeum (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*



agencydude said:


> Hi,
> I got a DSLR camera from them recently. Only problem I had was that they sent me the user manual in French instead of English.
> 
> I sent emails to their customer services about this issue and they never replied.



Hi Agencydude,

This happened us also a couple of years ago, but, we downloaded an oEnglish manual from a Canon site. Other brands probably offer the same. We've never had a problem with Pixmania. We have also used www.komplett.ie


----------



## 26cb (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

I just used them last week.....delivery inside 4 days by DHL....the external disk drive had a two pin plug, but they supplied a three pin replacement


----------



## MrMan (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*



agencydude said:


> Hi,
> I got a DSLR camera from them recently. Only problem I had was that they sent me the user manual in French instead of English.
> 
> I sent emails to their customer services about this issue and they never replied.


With TVs I know that the letter at the end of the model number indicates the country that the set is for, and if you buy one that is a uk model for example the tuner won't pick up rte signals, so I presume its the same for other electronics as well, as in you bought a French model so got a French manual.


----------



## Boros (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

i have used them, i bought a dvd player and paid for it, after checking my account it told me that it was currently out of stock and should expect more of them within in the week. To cut a long story short 3 months later i demanded a refund and they gave it to me.

i would not recommend using them as their customer service is appalling.


----------



## Yoltan (22 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*



Towger said:


> The Ryanair of internet shopping


----------



## irishpancake (22 Dec 2009)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

Can I recommend www.Ebuyer.com

I have bought several items from them, and they always come through in terms of value, efficiency, speed of delivery, and they take responsibility if they make an error.

Their delivery charges to Ireland are reasonable, usually £9.99.

Also, www.Amazon.co.uk seem to have come down in price, better value there now, and they now offer, at the check-out stage, free delivery to Ireland, if you qualify (over a certain sum, not sure how much).

I have no connection with the above companies, other than as a customer.


----------



## Irish Spirit (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

i have found customer services with pixmania.ie abs awful.everything is fine, cost, delivery etc until you have a problem


----------



## schmile (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

How about dabs.ie (no affiliation) I have bought from them on several occasions. Their prices are not far off pixmania and many items are cheaper. 

My experience with pixmania is if it goes well and you get your item fine but if things go wrong you shouldn't expect much help.


----------



## Leo (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

I've used Dabs in the past as well without issue. They are owned by BT, so chances of them disappearing in the night are slim.


----------



## Mahons (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Pixmania.ie*

As some of the previous posters, prices are great - after sales is shocking

I bought a DSLR just after christmas, - I realised when I went to connect it to the computer that they sent me the wrong USB cable type. After complaining I was told that there was nothing they could do because it was after the 7 day return policy for Ireland (I think I was on day 10). I didn't want to return the item but try explaining that to them, next to impossible. 

I then received a lovely email from them a day later to tell me that they checked their records and that they sent me the right cable and that was it as far as they were concerned. So they've lost me as a customer for the sake of a 10 euro cable.

Dabs.ie or Komplett.ie from now on for me.


----------



## Droch Feola (7 Jul 2010)

i just ordered a 20 metre hdmi cable, a projector ceiling mount and a 1080p projector. got everything but the projector. i paid for the express delivery.its over a week now. on several occasions customer services told me to hang and theyd patch me through to customer services...............what the...........then the lines would go dead. the one time i did get a proper answer they told me the projector was in the warehouse and that it had failed to go out 3 times because of an error due to them. no emails have been replied to. what the hell is going on .i wish i had looked at all yer reviews first. stay away from these people at all costs


----------



## ruky10 (29 Nov 2010)

*Pixmania.ie*



johnno09 said:


> Has anyone used pixmania for purchases of the likes of tv's and computer games consoles?
> 
> They seem fairly reasonably priced or is there better out there?


 
I have just ordered a 42" LCD TV at a very good price, no better price. This is my first time with Pixmania. They asked for my Passport/Licence and Proof of address. I am wary of ID theft. Has anyone given them these documents before? Is it safe to give it to them? Also, has anyone had a large item like 42" Tv delivered safely and problem-free?


----------



## elefantfresh (29 Nov 2010)

I have bought a few items from them (nothing as big as a tv) and all has been well with no real hiccups - but i certainly would not have given passport details - i wonder why they wanted that - seems odd.


----------



## Stephanno (29 Nov 2010)

They normally ask for ID/Passport in case the billing address differ from the delivery address.


----------



## Lemurz (30 Nov 2010)

If your planning to buy before 7th December you can use the following 

PIXmania VOUCHER CODE: PIXCHRISTMAS7

Value: EUR 7 off EUR 200

Valid until 7th December 2010


----------



## shopgirl (2 Dec 2010)

Ordered a Santa present from pixmania last year however they then said they couldn't deliver it on time, ended up ordering it from www.elara.ie very close to Xmas and they were very accommodating and allowed us to collect it.


----------

